
Falcon 9 Starlink constellation mission - anticensor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVuS4IS2Kvs
======
anticensor
Launch aborted.

UPDATE from SpaceX: "Standing down today; standard auto-abort triggered due to
out of family data during engine power check. Will announce next launch date
opportunity once confirmed on the Range"

~~~
oferzelig
Some engine failure, or at least a metric about it

